# First night Driving 3.0 rating?



## eoddom (May 31, 2015)

So I thought everything was going well last night. Engaged the 3 riders I had, My 2012 Touareg was super clean and got to the jobs fast and got people to their destination safely and it looked like I had a 5.0. Then at the end of the night A job came in on my way home that i had accidentally accepted so I cancelled it. I chose "other" as the cancellation reason and now my rating is a 3.0?


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

Take a few minutes and read some of the other threads about ratings. You have nothing to worry about. Probably only one person rated you and he was a jerk and gave you a 3. Cancelled trips can't rate you.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

eoddom said:


> So I thought everything was going well last night. Engaged the 3 riders I had, My 2012 Touareg was super clean and got to the jobs fast and got people to their destination safely and it looked like I had a 5.0. Then at the end of the night A job came in on my way home that i had accidentally accepted so I cancelled it. I chose "other" as the cancellation reason and now my rating is a 3.0?


Welcome to the world of stupids! Uber will be the host on your journey.


----------



## eoddom (May 31, 2015)

Hah thanks folks. It just got under my skin this morning when I looked and saw I had a 3.0.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

You must have ******bag riders in Wilmington. Then again, if all 3 rated you, re-evaluate your driving habits. 
Good luck!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

As a rule, you need not worry too much about low ratings when you start. If Uber does not understand anything else, it does understand that it might take you a minute to get the idea of this. On my first day, my Uber Taxi rating was one star. Only one passenger had rated me that day, and he gave me the lousy rating because I made a remark that he did not consider politically correct. After that, the ratings were consistently higher, so Uber had no problem with me on Uber Taxi.

My third UberX passenger ever gave me a one, which left me with a rather crummy average at the end of that night. This Rocket Scientist did not like the route that I took. When I asked him what he would have done, he could not answer. Uber did ask me about him, so I laid out the whole thing, in detail, drawing on my experience as a cab driver and not forgetting to mention my good Uber Taxi ratings. Uber agreed with me. As time progressed, I continued to get higher ratings, so, again, Uber had no problem with me on UberX, either.

Sometimes, for whatever the reason, you will get a lousy rating that you do not deserve. Sometimes, I do wish that the passengers who give lousy ratings would take advantage of the comment field, so that, if I _am_ doing something incorrectly, or, if there is another problem, I can make the appropriate adjustments. If some of these four-stars-is-good passengers would add comments such as "great service", "helpful driver", "nice car" and the like, Uber might actually revise its rating system or criteria, as this would prove what more than a few of us have been trying to tell Uber for some time. The only comments that I have gotten from passegers, so far, are positives.


----------



## eoddom (May 31, 2015)

What confuses me is 2 out of my 3 fairs complimented my car and the cleanliness of it, were very conversational and friendly. Then I had a group of bros who were like "please hang around here we have other friends looking for rides" but when I got done with their fare I got two more requests that both cancelled on me within a minute of accepting them so I left the area. Wondering if it was them.


----------



## eoddom (May 31, 2015)

I guess I jumped the gun. Some of the older folks must have taken longer rating me. I have a 4.5 now. Carry on nothing to see here...haha


----------



## Saleem hatoum (Jun 1, 2015)

I have on my dashboard 4.82 but it shows on the app as 4.8.

I normally don't talk to riders except hello and how are you, are we all set to ride, are you comfortable in the back a/c. If they ask me how my evening being I normally say pleasant. If they wish to continue the conversation I normally go along. when they stop I stop. I normally ask them if they have any preference routing normally they say the fastest and easiest. 

Yes, it happens to me also. Worked Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursday had 60 rides running at 5*. Friday did 30 rides, sat 25 and by Sunday evening my dashboard is showing one at 3.8*. WTF. Consequently everthying else drops. But my expeoance is that by Tuesday the rating goes up since most of the weeken drunks have checked their receipts and given better ratings. 

But again it is hell of frustrating game


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

One of the many fundamental issues with the Uber rating system - is that pax do not have to rate you immediately after the ride ... they can wait and rate before their next ride, which could be a week or more in the future. *most people can barely remember what they had for dinner the night before, let alone how some random 15 minute ride was with an Uber driver a week ago. 

Bear in mind, that when the pax is rating you, there is no separate option for them to rate Uber. So they might have thought your car/trip/attitude was 5*; but they were pissed at Uber for implementing a 3.5 surge ... so in the end, you get 2* because they were pissed at Uber ... but since there is only an option to rate you - you take the hit.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

eoddom said:


> What confuses me is 2 out of my 3 fairs complimented my car and the cleanliness of it, were very conversational and friendly. Then I had a group of bros who were like "please hang around here we have other friends looking for rides" but when I got done with their fare I got two more requests that both cancelled on me within a minute of accepting them so I left the area. Wondering if it was them.


The rating system is meant for the following:


The less rides you do, the less money UBER makes, therefore your average gets ****ed.
If Passengers don't rate you, it's equivalent to not getting a ride. 
Young ones almost always try to mess up your ratings
I have 10 more bullet points but I have to get a Corona. 

Best of luck. Don't drive around looking for pings, and carry protection and I Dont mean condoms....


----------



## dtdb (Jun 1, 2015)

I have an irrational anger towards low ratings. I, like you, have a clean vehicle that gets compliments, I drive safe, and usually ask if they have a preferred route, otherwise I tell them I'm taking Ubers directions. It is difficult to have a night where everything went swimmingly and you end up with anything other than a 5. Chin up, you can't fix stupid and some people feel the need to rate you based on uncontrollable factors, like how long it took you to arrive, but you're pinged going down a one way street and the pax is behind you.


----------



## eoddom (May 31, 2015)

Hah I get aggravated with the littlest of things. The couple of older gentlemen were complaining about the app and how the first time the tried to get a ride that night they sent the driver to their drop off location and not their pick up location. Maybe they rated lower because of the app and not me. Both groups of older people were suprised that what I was driving was a VW (2012 Touareg) and complimented how clean it was. As soon as I get it out of the shop I'll be back to giving rides and working on getting that rating up.


----------



## Qwert1234 (May 27, 2015)

Best tip drive with in limit and careful


----------

